# Seasons?



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Does sandhill crane season in No Dak typically open with the goose and duck seeson? Are there zone restrictions or anything? Just curious, thanks.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Last year it opened on 9.21 The state has 2 zones, but I think the only difference is that the season lasts a couple of weeks longer in one of the zones.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Do you need special permits? When do they typically go through southern NoDak and what are the limits? I appreciate the help.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes you need a special permit.I believe it's $5 which residents must buy also.

You also need to be aware of the fact that cranes are considered upland.So if you hunt them and waterfowl you must get both licenses.

Central ND is the best place.The peak migration is usually in mid Oct.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

When the cranes do stp in Southern Nodak they build up on Longlake NWR. But with the surrounding land around the refuge being leased up by a Outfitter it is pretty tough to hunt them.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

I appreciate the info fellas.


----------

